# Recommendation for Countertop Dough Sheeter??



## khilde (Jul 28, 2006)

Could any of you recommend a good countertop dough Sheeter? I have a small, home-based baking business, and would like to turn out more croissants and Danish for some restaurants in my town. I was looking at the Somerset countertop dough sheeter, Model CDR500, which sells for about $2,700.00. Have any of you used this particular sheeter? Would you recommend a different sheeter that you do like for about the same price? THank you for all of your help!!

khilde


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Never heard of it. The best type of sheeter to get is a reversible one. It has two feed belts and in the middle two s/s rollers that you can set for varying thickness. You send the dough through, it getrs reduced down to the desired setting, and gets pushed out at the opposite end. For thinner dough you will have to reverse direction and send it through the rollers a few times. With this type of machine you can do any type of doughs, especially laminated ones. There are many European versions of this, Rondo and Fritsch have versions, and the Tiawanese have a copy as well. 

Beware the pizza dough sheeters and the gravity feed sheeters, as these are not as flexible and are difficult to do puff and danish doughs with.


----------



## khilde (Jul 28, 2006)

Dear foodpump,

Thank you for your advice on the dough sheeters -- I am sure you have saved me from an expensive mistake!!

khilde


----------



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

I am using a RONDO SEEWER table top sheeter Econom STM 513, which is the best I have used so far.....you can check for the cost on its website....

http://www.rondousa.com/sheeters/rondoeconomy.html

cheers


----------



## khilde (Jul 28, 2006)

Dear Bhaskar Adeeb,

Thank you for your recommendation. Have you used any other countertop sheeters besides the Rondo?

Thanks again,
Khilde


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

In addition to the Rondo, check out the Fritsch mini rollfix. Think a co, called American Harvest has a version as well.


----------



## woodoveneats (Feb 17, 2015)

Can these countertop sheeters be used to sheep pizza dough?  How successful will this be?


----------

